

Business Insider Fires CTO Pax Dickinson Over Offensive Tweets - d4vlx
http://www.forbes.com/sites/jeffbercovici/2013/09/10/business-insider-fires-cto-over-offensive-tweets/

======
d4vlx
Summary here: [http://valleywag.gawker.com/business-insider-ceo-and-top-
edi...](http://valleywag.gawker.com/business-insider-ceo-and-top-editor-henry-
blodget-provi-1281334551)

